# Extra Content Device?



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

So I just received my van Zweden Wagner Ring set and the box includes a credit-card sized piece of plastic that says "EXTRA CONTENT." It is thicker than a credit card but not by much, and has a fatter part at one side with a slotted end, almost looks like it is a breakaway to plug into a USB drive but I would hate to destroy the device and it does not seem like it is meant to break away. Is there some special computer slot this goes in (that I don't have)?

Here is the device:


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

It's a breakaway USB drive:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Oh wow, I just flexed the card a little and it popped open. Well thanks! What will they think of next.

There was only one file in it and my Linux OS would not open it but gave me an option, "Make Executable and Run," which then opened the folders contained therein.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

SixFootScowl said:


> Oh wow, I just flexed the card a little and it popped open. Well thanks! What will they think of next.
> 
> There was only one file in it and my Linux OS would not open it but gave me an option, "Make Executable and Run," which then opened the folders contained therein.


try buying some groceries with it....you never know..


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I would think they could have simply put the extras on a CD or DVD disk. The USB card is loose in the box where a disk would have fit the box shape. Maybe the USB gave them more storage capacity as there are two videos on it, but I have not looked at the file size yet.

This would be a very handy way to carry files around with you as it fits in the wallet like a credit card instead of a loose USB drive in your pocket to fill with lint or fall out somewhere and get lost.

Imagine at a meeting for work and I pull this device out to load my presentation and others see the colorful Wagner Ring logo card. It could be an opportunity to promote the Ring. Therefore one should keep a good clip of the Ring on it just in case.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

SixFootScowl said:


> I would think they could have simply put the extras on a CD or DVD disk. The USB card is loose in the box where a disk would have fit the box shape. Maybe the USB gave them more storage capacity as there are two videos on it, but I have not looked at the file size yet.


How old is your PC? Most computers these days don't have CD or DVD drives.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Couchie said:


> How old is your PC? Most computers these days don't have CD or DVD drives.


You are right. At the office they stopped ordering them with CD drives years ago. My computer was custom built by my son in 2018 so has everything I wanted. But if they give the libretto on a USB and the opera on CDs and the person has no CD drive, then what?


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Hmmmm ... perhaps the person wouldn't have ordered it if they didn't have a CD player?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Becca said:


> Hmmmm ... perhaps the person wouldn't have ordered it if they didn't have a CD player?


So the extras then may as well be on a CD unless the whole package is USB.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Sure ... if you want anywhere between 10 and 40 CDs for the extras.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Becca said:


> Sure ... if you want anywhere between 10 and 40 CDs for the extras.


In this case, the entire content of the USB card was 631 MB. That should fit one CD disk.


----------

